# Suggestion on LED Roof Light



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

I am putting a new plow on one of my trucks that I have not yet plowed with and I am looking for a light to put on the roof. Not look to get crazy but would like a nice one.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whelen responder.


----------



## ThoseGuys (Aug 17, 2014)

I second whelen responder


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

We have six LED mini light bars to choose from on our site. The best sellers are the Sliq Mini Bars which are under 5 inches wide and available in 8", 12", and 22" lengths. Our mini bars start at only $99, and we will warranty all of our products for 5 years!

Check out our website and let me know if you have any questions. Below is a direct link to the mini bars we offfer:
http://advancedwarninglights.com/interior-lightbars/mini-lightbars.html

- Tom


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

I just got a 22" bar from Tom a few weeks ago and I'm very happy with it and great customer service.

Can't go wrong getting a 22" for $200.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

kolwnmstr;1843066 said:


> I just got a 22" bar from Tom a few weeks ago and I'm very happy with it and great customer service.
> 
> Can't go wrong getting a 22" for $200.


Thanks for posting the pictures of your truck. The Sliq bar looks awesome!

Glad you're enjoying our products and services we offer!


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Klown- can you post a video? I lookedat the video on the website and it looks crappy, it would help me make my decision. ThanksThumbs Up


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sits up too high, watch for low branches!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Cond Enterprise;1844495 said:


> Klown- can you post a video? I lookedat the video on the website and it looks crappy, it would help me make my decision. ThanksThumbs Up


Based on personal experience, _most _videos are pretty much useless. Either somebody shoots one at night where even a candle would look bright, or the camera gets fooled during a daylight shoot - making even a crap bar look bright. I've come to believe that you really need to compare light output side by side in the real world.

BTW, if you'd like to see my bar, give me a ring.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Too Stroked- I hope your offer on looking at my truck is still good? I realize its late in the season and getting crappy out, but I have been busy at work. I sold my Whelen 9M and need a new bar, want to go LED, that's why I asked if he had a better video. Shoot me a message or call my cell 975-9554

Thanks,
George


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Whelen Responder II. Nothing brighter, low profile, 5 year warranty, and did I mention how bright it is. 100% made in the USA is a big plus too.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Cond Enterprise;1845572 said:


> Too Stroked- I hope your offer on looking at my truck is still good? I realize its late in the season and getting crappy out, but I have been busy at work. I sold my Whelen 9M and need a new bar, want to go LED, that's why I asked if he had a better video. Shoot me a message or call my cell 975-9554
> 
> Thanks,
> George


No problem. The offer is still good. I'm pretty busy these days too working 6 days / 55 hours a week. I'll give you a call and you can look at a bunch of different lights that I have laying around for different trucks.

Tom


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Strobesnmore;1845652 said:


> Whelen Responder II. Nothing brighter, low profile, 5 year warranty, and did I mention how bright it is. 100% made in the USA is a big plus too.


Chk out led light bars from Sho-me.com. American n extremely well made!


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I use the Whelen Mini Century Super LED Lightbar with the 12 pods and everyone tells me it is bright when i'm behind running tandem guys tell me to bright they can't see lol.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got a 27" curfew bar from 911 rapid response in Pennsylvania. Haven't used it at night yet but it is extremely bright in the day. I will try to post a video later.


----------

